# Motobici



## Sirenesse (Feb 4, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone out there can help me?  I found an older bicycle in my father's garage while cleaning up for an estate sale... it is in fair condition and is labeled as an "Alpino Motobici"  I'd like any information I can possibly obtain on this as I am coming up pretty dry as far as researching it on my own, it appears to be a specialized type of thing where perhaps an expert could shed some more light than anyone else.  I'd especially be interested in the rarity and value if possible.  I am far from sure but I think it dates somewhere in the 40's, any insight on how to ascertain this more definitely would also be GREATLY appreciated.  THANKS!


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 4, 2010)

Sounds like you might have something cool there, if you post pictures we could be a lot more help.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 5, 2010)

*Alpino  1948-1962*

Italian postwar machines from 48cc to 174cc with two and four stroke ohv engines.
 That is all I could find.
 It did say that the 48cc models broke several world records.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Feb 6, 2010)

The Motobicis I've had used Garelli Mosquito engines with frames made by a local factory. I have quite a few pictures on one of my websites. I'll have a look soon and add further details


----------



## Sirenesse (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay... next time I go out there I will take some pictures of it and post them (if I can figure out how).  Thank you all who have responded so far, I didnt expect anything so quickly, you are all awesome!


----------

